# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I'm sleeping too lightly, tips for deeper sleep?

## Adam

Hey team,

Okay this usually is not a problem for me, but recently my sleep as been too light for me and I am finding I am waking several times in the night, which generally doesn't lead to a good nights sleep. The slightest noise in the place will wake me up, then I find it hard getting back to sleep.

Does anyone have any tips to getting into deeper sleep, and staying there? Like food I could eat or something to help out? I feel like I could sleep for a week at the moment.

I do feel very stressed, and slightly depressed at the moment, not like overly but enough to have things on my mind, maybe this is contributing too?

----------


## Redrivertears

Heya,

That's a tricky one. Its hard to change one's sleeping habbits without some external instrument (like medicine, a particular food type, etc).

But certainly, stress, mental occuption, negative thoughts can keep you from sleeping restfully. You lie in your bed tossing and turning without really able to catch sleep, and when you do you awake again an hour later, to repeat the entire process. 

Additionally, being slightly ill or constantly chancing your sleeping times can lead to lighter sleep, as your biorhythme gets temporarily messed up or the body fighting off the illness is having too much internal activity.

Normally though, I wouldn't worry about it, unless it really persists for a long time. The body tends to have internal balance systems that usually kick in after a while. Sleeping lighter leads to more exhaustion leads to sleeping deeper again when the reserves run out, etc etc. So depending on 'how recently' recently is, I wouldn't let it keep me awake.  :smiley: 

Additionally, when I'm having difficulty sleeping due to stress, I like to just grab me a good book, the more fantastic the better, and read it just before going to sleep. Or alternatively watch a good movie, again something that has nothing to do with your regular waking life. I find that this takes my attention far away from all the waking things that keep occupying my consciousness, and makes it far easier to fall asleep into a more restful sleep afterwards.

It might be a good idea to cut out on the lucidity exercises for a little bit too, and just focus solely on sleeping. 

Just my 2 cents, I don't really know about medicines you can take or food you can eat, so i'll leave that to others.

-Redrivertears-

----------


## Adam

Thanks for the advise, I am travelling a lot too with work so think this might also add to it.

Adam.

----------


## Spartiate

Did you do anything to break your sleeping habbits recently?  And of course, stress and such doesn't help...  You could, of course, just live with it.  I myself have been a very light sleeper for as long as I can remember, nothing much I can do about it  ::?: .

----------


## KuRoSaKi

I call her Mary Jane Adam.... guaranteed to work.

Alcohol will also do the trick...

There is also tobacco...

There are also generic over the counter sleeping pills you could pick up.

Or you could exhaust yourself throughout the day by working out etc.

Oh and ear plugs might help if noises are waking you up.

----------

